

MuteTab Chrome Extension: Find tab playing sound, automute background tabs - jaredsohn
http://www.mutetab.com/

======
jaredsohn
I am the developer of this extension. Interested in feedback on the extension,
the ideas, and the writeup.

Also posted to reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/j1ylm/new_mutetab_ex...](http://www.reddit.com/r/chrome/comments/j1ylm/new_mutetab_extension_find_tab_playing_sound/)

